# Analogue Cable + Freeview using Channel Map Module



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi, Ive asked this before, but have come up with a suggestion that may make it possible.

I have an Analogue Cable box, problem is its not great quality. I want to use a freeview box to record BBC1, C4 etc. Tivo doesnt support analogue cable and freeview, although it does support analogue cable and sky. 

Can i use the Channel Map tivoweb module to remap the freeview channel number to match sky's, my freeview box doesnt have an option to change the channel numbers on itself.

Will Tivo give me the option to change the STB to daewoo?

Cheers

Ben


----------

